# anyone else floss their dog's teeth?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I have to floss Oakley's bottom teeth as they are soooo crowded, even raw food and whatnot gets stuck between them. I use the little floss picks you can buy a packet of that are flavorless and whatnot.

Wondering if anyone else does this? It seems to have really helped her gum health even more than just brushing.

The vet keeps saying oh all small dogs will need a dental every year and I am HELL BENT to prove her wrong!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Nah, no flossing doggy teeth here. I do good to remember every morning to floss mine. :lol:


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Nope no flossing here, Zoey would probably let me but Ziva would have an absolute fit if I tried.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I just don't want her to have to get dentals...she is so small and I don't want her put under if not necessary but it seems like this is the only way to keep clean between those teeth.


----------



## Schwowsers (Nov 19, 2009)

He lets you floss his teeth? I hate flossing my own teeth, and I cooperate, so I definitely wouldn't want to have to floss my dog's, too!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Nope,a good chew stick and Lily's teeth are perfect,don't think she would let me


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't floss, no, but I know what you mean. Pip's bottom teeth are close together so I make sure to really give them a good brushing and get the gel on there good. He is prone to get little bits in there. Whereas Roo's bottom teeth have wee little spaces between each one, hehe. Hers easily stay nice and clean.



flippedstars said:


> The vet keeps saying oh all small dogs will need a dental every year and I am HELL BENT to prove her wrong!


I bet you will too!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Tell your vet that she is wrong!
Honey has never needed a dental
I brush her teeth daily and my vet
said she has wonderful teeth!!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't floss, though I do pick out any bits of food I find with my fingernail when I brush their teeth (which doesn't tend to go over all that well). Someone was saying that ostrich tendon, when chewed, frays at the edges and so offers some good teeth cleaning action. I wonder if those could be a nice supplement to brushing (and flossing)?


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Smith said:


> I don't floss, though I do pick out any bits of food I find with my fingernail when I brush their teeth (which doesn't tend to go over all that well). Someone was saying that ostrich tendon, when chewed, frays at the edges and so offers some good teeth cleaning action. I wonder if those could be a nice supplement to brushing (and flossing)?


I also seen that post on ostrich tendon's but I wouldnt have a clue where to get them from where I live?


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm not sure. Does bestbullysticks.com deliver to Australia? I know they just started carrying them.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

nope we don't but i used to use a tooth pick on ninjas teeth when he still have his baby k-9!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I've never done this, I can see the point however.
Bijou hates me near his mouth, AJ does not care.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I floss Milo & Mayas but only their top baby canines they still have. Maya actually lost one of hers a few days ago...not sure why as it's never been loose. I'm hoping the other will fall out. LOL But anyway, I don't floss all the time. Only when I can't pick the crap out that gets stuck in their. Yuck! Otherwise I haven't noticed any of mine really needing it? I just scrape on occasion & that's it. They have quite nice toofers!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

MChis said:


> I floss Milo & Mayas but only their top baby canines they still have. Maya actually lost one of hers a few days ago...not sure why as it's never been loose. I'm hoping the other will fall out. LOL But anyway, I don't floss all the time. Only when I can't pick the crap out that gets stuck in their. Yuck! Otherwise I haven't noticed any of mine really needing it? I just scrape on occasion & that's it. They have quite nice toofers!


I thought I remembered you mentioned you've done this before! Yeah...the only reason I do it is because she has had so much trouble with her teeth. She has had over 10 retained babies extracted between her spay, her dental to clean up the mess bad mommy let happen in her mouth before she was really aware of appropriate dental care , and when she had her LP surgery they pulled 2 final ones for me! Now the only real problem is the bottom teeth are VERY tight...so I just pop the floss pick in and out quick to help keep them clean. It's been 6 months since her teeth were cleaned and we started RMB's / daily brushing, and PetzLife and her teeth are sparking clean and gums are pink and healthy not red and irritated.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aw, poor little thing must have one tiny mouth! And to think she had so many desiduous teeth out!! I can't imagine what it would look like if she hadn't had them taken out-yikes! So glad they are still looking great though. Yay!! Definitely got to prove that vet wrong! 

But yeah, I've done it on & off for quite a while. It's probably one of the big reasons why I haven't gone ahead with having them removed. Both have plenty of room for the extra teeth (which I know crowding is one of the "problems" with having them) & the other reason to have them removed is tartar build up so I figure if I keep them clean I won't have to have them put under just for teeth. :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dexter would chew the floss if i got it near him....:lol:


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

really?...I didn't know you can floss their teeth...what do you use to floss their teeth?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

N*T*M*4U said:


> really?...I didn't know you can floss their teeth...what do you use to floss their teeth?


I use the little unflavored / waxed floss picks that are disposable for people, like Oral-B makes them or whatever. I just do it in the tight spaces, only b'c otherwise crap is stuck in there that I cna't brush out. Only the 1 need it really.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> I use the little unflavored / waxed floss picks that are disposable for people, like Oral-B makes them or whatever. I just do it in the tight spaces, only b'c otherwise crap is stuck in there that I cna't brush out. Only the 1 need it really.


you are such a good mommy!!.....


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't, but that is a good idea using those picks! We have some so I'll have to give it a try. 
I agree with Moni, you are such a good chi mommy!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes..I use one of those tooth flossers too. I also cutomised an oral-b electric brush. I cut the bristles in half, the head is really small. I use dog tooth paste and Petz life spray (on Rico's teeth not my own). He doesn't like it but I am quick and he is used to it by now.


----------



## Zoey_The_Wolf (Mar 4, 2011)

I brush and floss my dog's teeth. She was a stray and a resolt of bad and careless breeding, her teeth are not strat and brushing alone is not enoff. I'm glad that I am not the only one who brushes and flosses my dog's teeth. Puls the added benefit of having a dog with halthy gums and teeth as with as snow, one thing I know for share I will never worry about gun or teeth dese which is very common in small dogs.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I thought I remembered you mentioned you've done this before! Yeah...the only reason I do it is because she has had so much trouble with her teeth. She has had over 10 retained babies extracted between her spay, her dental to clean up the mess bad mommy let happen in her mouth before she was really aware of appropriate dental care , and when she had her LP surgery they pulled 2 final ones for me! Now the only real problem is the bottom teeth are VERY tight...so I just pop the floss pick in and out quick to help keep them clean. It's been 6 months since her teeth were cleaned and we started* RMB's /* daily brushing, and PetzLife and her teeth are sparking clean and gums are pink and healthy not red and irritated.


What's this? What's RMB's?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Tink said:


> What's this? What's RMB's?


"raw meaty bones"...I just let them have (raw) chicken wings or (raw) pork ribs or whatever, and it helps clean their teeth and mouths


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh! OK, thanks Kristi. 

ETA: I thought I was missing out on some cool new canine tooth cleaning product lol!


----------

